# Budgie with dried hand rearing formula



## EloiseBudgie (Mar 12, 2016)

Hello everyone,

I'm in need of some advice today. My young, two month old budgie obtained some dried hand rearing formula on her chest when she was staying with some fosters for a few days (I had to go out of town, this was the only option). She's fully weaned now and eating on her own. 

Anyway, I've noticed some quite distinct patches of dried formula within the feathers on her chest. When I first saw them, two weeks ago, I tried to soak them in warm water to no avail. I thought then to leave it for a week or so and see if she bites it off herself; but the feathers are not in any way hindering her ability to be a bird :thumbup:

She's happy and eating; but I really don't want her to have these for life, obviously. Does anyone have any suggestions on how to get rid of it? They're incrusted into her feathers and very close to the skin. It's only one big 'patch' and two little bits on either side of her face.

Has anyone ever encountered this? I've attempted to break the dried formula, but it's as hard as concrete. 

Thank you in advance,

Eloise.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear that. This is why it's so important to immediately wipe/wash any remains of formula right after _each_ feeding, no matter how many times per day the chick is hand fed.
I have never had that problem because I always made sure to clean the chicks up after every meal.

If you keep on soaking the areas on lukewarm water, eventually the "cement" will start to crack and you will be able to gently remove tiny pieces little by little. You can start with the smaller patches on the face, if these patches are located on either side of the cheeks (close to the beak), then it's truly best to work on these first because your budgie would be at risk of developing an infection from the build up of dried up food when eating/drinking and coming into contact and possibly ingesting traces of the bad formula.


----------

